# Empty Starbucks Cups left behind on shelves



## Blackbutler42 (Dec 28, 2015)

Does anyone else have a problem at the target store they work at about customers (I will not call them guests) leaving thier empty or half-empty Starbucks Cups throughout the store?


----------



## PullMonkey (Dec 28, 2015)

Nope, not at all. Never.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Dec 28, 2015)

PullMonkey said:


> Nope, not at all. Never.



Did you miss the sarcasm font there?


----------



## DoWork (Dec 28, 2015)

Companies should start addressing problems like this. Sure, shitheads will be shitheads, but c'mon. Politely ask them on the cups, on plaques in the bathrooms, and at cart stalls to please be orderly and clean. This is a problem with society, and it's only getting worse with the class of douchebags coming up. Why people wreck things others use is beyond me, especially when it takes such little effort.


----------



## snoboy8999 (Dec 29, 2015)

I personally would like to hold Shopkick responsible. I've on many occasion walked around scanning stuff with Starbucks or some other drink in tow and halfway through my process my drink is nowhere to be found.


----------



## NPC (Dec 29, 2015)

There's been a trend now, where people take a picture of the cup with the name showing, and uploading it to social media with some caption like, "Kaitlin is a bitch."

Example from reddit. "Julie is a bitch." Julie is a bitch. • /r/pics


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 29, 2015)

Nope just all the cups from the food court in the mall we are connected to.


----------



## CrowsFeet (Dec 29, 2015)

The worst is when they freaking hide the cup. Like why would you leave a half drunk frappaccino behind some diapers, under shelves, or stuffed in odd places. 

Jesus, those things stink if you don't catch them same day.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 29, 2015)

Stink? Wait until you run across a hidden soiled diaper...


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 29, 2015)

I had just started flexing Mini Seasonal one post-holiday time of year.  And I heard OMG from the next aisle.  When I checked on it, a guest was complaining that someone left their half empty Starbucks on the shelf and it was the stores fault that it spilled on him.  

Sure its our fault that another guest left their half drunk coffee on the shelf and you just happen to reach for something next to it and knocked it on yourself.


----------



## brizzy93 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's so disgusting. There are garbage cans every 10 aisles or so, and you can't mosey your lazy ass over to throw your cup out? Ok.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Dec 29, 2015)

brizzy93 said:


> It's so disgusting. There are garbage cans every 10 aisles or so, and you can't mosey your lazy ass over to throw your cup out? Ok.


I've realized most people don't even know there are trash cans at the stations. They are so small and easy to miss, but even so, people are lazy and rude. I've found FULL cups before. Like, did you really buy this coffee just to leave it here?


----------



## Redzee (Dec 29, 2015)

Surprise it's *Sushi!!!!*


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 29, 2015)

If I catch them actually doing that, I just tell them in an overly polite voice laced with a lil venom that they forgot to grab their drink and if they're done to throw it away


----------



## Firefox (Dec 29, 2015)

We even have a problem with Starbucks cups in our backroom. Some TM, and I haven't figured out who yet, frequently leaves coffee cups and monster cans on shelves in the main stockroom. Today I saw an empty one of those cold Starbucks glass bottles in the steel next to our packing stations.


----------



## brizzy93 (Dec 29, 2015)

Firefox said:


> We even have a problem with Starbucks cups in our backroom. Some TM, and I haven't figured out who yet, frequently leaves coffee cups and monster cans on shelves in the main stockroom. Today I saw an empty one of those cold Starbucks glass bottles in the steel next to our packing stations.


Sameeeee. Dayside and overnight leave so many empty cups/cans/bottles lying around


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 29, 2015)

If I were a sales floor TL, I'd hold a contest on my closing night to see who finds the most abandoned Starbucks cups in their zone.



snoboy8999 said:


> I personally would like to hold Shopkick responsible. I've on many occasion walked around scanning stuff with Starbucks or some other drink in tow and halfway through my process my drink is nowhere to be found.



I'll bet you can't even when that happens.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 1, 2016)

Half empty doesn't annoy me. That's likely an honest mistake.

Empty implies that they were done with it and used our store as a trash can.


----------



## lovecats (Jan 1, 2016)

I found a jamba juice cup on the floor in girls once that had been there so long it had mold growing on it!  Don't know why no one found it before.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 1, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> Half empty doesn't annoy me. That's likely an honest mistake.
> 
> Empty implies that they were done with it and used our store as a trash can.



I guess, but the thing is that if someone accidentally tips over an empty starbucks cup nothing really happens. A half-empty cup, on the other hand...


----------



## OrangeFire (Jan 9, 2016)

I found out that my store is getting a Starbucks soon, the horror begins before too much longer.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 9, 2016)

You have my condolences.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 9, 2016)

lovecats said:


> I found a jamba juice cup on the floor in girls once that had been there so long it had mold growing on it!  Don't know why no one found it before.


I've found them in lockers that were solidified


----------



## lovecats (Jan 10, 2016)

tgtcpht said:


> I've found them in lockers that were solidified


That reminds me of the time I was putting things away in my locker when I noticed a bunch (swarm, whatever) of fruit flies from the locker above.  Got our etl-hr and she got it opened.  There was a box of oranges that were totally black.  They ended up having to clean out all the lockers in close proximity of that one locker.  It was extremely gross!


----------



## LUR99 (Jan 13, 2016)

Or when they buy a starbucks beverage, put it in their cart, full beverage tips over and leaves a trail of coffee, smoothie, etc all over the store.


----------



## Kaitii (Jan 13, 2016)

I had some people come with their two boys and bought those single serve milk bottles so they could drink while they shop. So they come into my lane and hand me the wrapper to scan and I look to the cart and see a MASSIVE PUDDLE OF MILK under the kid's feet (it was on those two kid carts) and I just raised my eyebrow and they said it needs cleaning. YOU DON'T THINK???? YOU DON'T THINK YOU COULD HAVE CLEANED UP THE MESS YOUR SHITHEAD BOYS MADE?????????????????????????????? they literally just left the cart there after they paid


----------



## LUR99 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> I had some people come with their two boys and bought those single serve milk bottles so they could drink while they shop. So they come into my lane and hand me the wrapper to scan and I look to the cart and see a MASSIVE PUDDLE OF MILK under the kid's feet (it was on those two kid carts) and I just raised my eyebrow and they said it needs cleaning. YOU DON'T THINK???? YOU DON'T THINK YOU COULD HAVE CLEANED UP THE MESS YOUR SHITHEAD BOYS MADE?????????????????????????????? they literally just left the cart there after they paid



Ugh, I hate people like that. It also teaches their kids, that it's ok to make messes and just leave them behind.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Jan 13, 2016)

A coworker and I were wave zoning all areas the other night because the store was basically dead. The final tally was 32 Starbucks cups.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 14, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> I had some people come with their two boys and bought those single serve milk bottles so they could drink while they shop. So they come into my lane and hand me the wrapper to scan and I look to the cart and see a MASSIVE PUDDLE OF MILK under the kid's feet (it was on those two kid carts) and I just raised my eyebrow and they said it needs cleaning. YOU DON'T THINK???? YOU DON'T THINK YOU COULD HAVE CLEANED UP THE MESS YOUR SHITHEAD BOYS MADE?????????????????????????????? they literally just left the cart there after they paid


Milk does a body good but only if it's IN the body....not a puddle.


----------



## lovecats (Jan 15, 2016)

When my kids were little if that ever happened I always asked for a paper towel or something to clean it up.  I never expected other people to clean up my kids' messes.  Or, if they were old enough they had to clean it up themselves.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 15, 2016)

I had a lady just leave one on the counter today. I called her back to get it and she says, quite bitchily, "well, it's empty, so I figured I'd leave it for you to throw out..." I said, "I'm sorry....I can't see through the cup."


----------



## Kartman (Jan 15, 2016)

I'd snap her....

can't say it.


----------



## RXninja (Jan 16, 2016)

tgtcpht said:


> I had a lady just leave one on the counter today. I called her back to get it and she says, quite bitchily, "well, it's empty, so I figured I'd leave it for you to throw out..." I said, "I'm sorry....I can't see through the cup."



People like that make my eyelid twitch.  Do I look like a garbage can?  No, don't leave me your sh*t to throw out.  Especially since we have to ferry our trash out ourselves now since Target's cleaning crew doesn't clean our Pharmacy anymore.  At least we have a CVS service to clean our bathroom.

If you need me to pitch a cup, just ask me if I can toss it for you.  A simple courtesy goes a long way.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 16, 2016)

RXninja said:


> People like that make my eyelid twitch.  Do I look like a garbage can?  No, don't leave me your sh*t to throw out.  Especially since we have to ferry our trash out ourselves now since Target's cleaning crew doesn't clean our Pharmacy anymore.  At least we have a CVS service to clean our bathroom.
> 
> If you need me to pitch a cup, just ask me if I can toss it for you.  A simple courtesy goes a long way.


We have to clean our own and take our own garbage. Always have. And yes, a simple, "would you mind throwing this away?" would have been appreciated.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 16, 2016)

Kartman said:


> I'd snap her....
> 
> can't say it.


I'd cut to the chase & shove it down her throat.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jan 16, 2016)

tgtcpht said:


> I had a lady just leave one on the counter today. I called her back to get it and she says, quite bitchily, "well, it's empty, so I figured I'd leave it for you to throw out..." I said, "I'm sorry....I can't see through the cup."




Every once in awhile I let my sarcastic side out at work, and this would have been one of those times.  I would have clasped the empty cup to my chest and breathlessly thanked the guest for the opportunity.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 16, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I'd cut to the chase & shove it down her throat.


I could've used some degreaser


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 16, 2016)

tgtcpht said:


> I could've used some degreaser


Single bottle or the economy 6-pack?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 16, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Single bottle or the economy 6-pack?


Economy pack please


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 16, 2016)

Our store doesn't have a Starbucks. But we get cups from food avenue, and there's a Barnes and noble upstairs with a Starbucks. We also have a Starbucks and 2 dunkin donuts stores down the street.


----------



## TheProfessor (Jul 10, 2019)

I’ve seen a few Starbucks cups on the shelves, most likely from ours. There are two Starbucks shops close by, so I wouldn’t rule out guests bringing those in. There happens to be a Costco Business store next to my site, so I have encountered those cups used for smoothies and frozen yogurt from their food court. And last night, someone put a Kirkland water bottle on my U-boat. Sigh.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 10, 2019)

Well, we just got a Starbucks with a recent remodel (it’s a really nice Starbucks actually, there’s cushioned benches and charging stations).

Everywhere I turn there’s a cup. It’s really disgusting. Every price scanner has a wastebasket with an icon of a man throwing out trash, use them!


----------



## happygoth (Jul 10, 2019)

Firefox said:


> We even have a problem with Starbucks cups in our backroom. Some TM, and I haven't figured out who yet, frequently leaves coffee cups and monster cans on shelves in the main stockroom. Today I saw an empty one of those cold Starbucks glass bottles in the steel next to our packing stations.





brizzy93 said:


> Sameeeee. Dayside and overnight leave so many empty cups/cans/bottles lying around


Yep, and not just in the back, but in their carts on the floor (which they ALSO leave lying around) or at the fitting room desk, GS, or registers. The TMs doing it are even more annoying than the guests. How can we get pissed at people who don't work here when our own team can't clean up after themselves?


----------



## CoolLife24 (Oct 30, 2019)

Yes all the time usually  iced  drinks or hot drinks people leave them all the time!


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 30, 2019)

I would almost understand if it was a full cup of some drink. Someone might’ve placed it temporarily on the shelf and forgot to take it with them.

But when it’s completely empty is when I get really pissed off, people just wanted to get rid of the cups and used the shelf space as a trash can. God forbid you bring the cup to one of the trash cans at Starbucks or dispose it at one of the price scanners.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 5, 2019)

I was doing Sunday morning Ad Set a couple of years ago and found a partially eaten hot dog shoved behind a row of olives. Nice.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2019)

Had a guest who 'accidentally' left her drink on a shelf & went back to retrieve it. 
She then brought it back to me asking me to re-make it because she didn't know if someone might've touched it.
Sure, because people will come up & snatch your half-consumed drinks.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 5, 2019)

Ahh, I'm pretty OCD and would probably worry about that as well. If I leave my water bottle somewhere accidentally and find it later I'm more likely than not to just empty it instead of drinking it.


----------



## Bufferine (Nov 6, 2019)

Blackbutler42 said:


> Does anyone else have a problem at the target store they work at about customers (I will not call them guests) leaving thier empty or half-empty Starbucks Cups throughout the store?


Great, we are getting a Starbucks in January. This will drive me crazy.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 6, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Ahh, I'm pretty OCD and would probably worry about that as well. If I leave my water bottle somewhere accidentally and find it later I'm more likely than not to just empty it instead of drinking it.


But if it's your fault for leaving it, would you feel entitled to a free replacement? That's what makes this guest a brat and possibly (did she forget or "forget") corrupt.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 6, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> But if it's your fault for leaving it, would you feel entitled to a free replacement? That's what makes this guest a brat and possibly (did she forget or "forget") corrupt.


Oh yes, I should have clarified that I would not expect another drink for free! I would just toss that one and then buy another one if I really wanted it.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 9, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Ahh, I'm pretty OCD and would probably worry about that as well. If I leave my water bottle somewhere accidentally and find it later I'm more likely than not to just empty it instead of drinking it.


I would probably do the same thing, but logically a random person probably wouldn’t drink from a random water bottle left on the shelf. Odds are it was untouched.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 9, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> I would probably do the same thing, but logically a random person probably wouldn’t drink from a random water bottle left on the shelf. Odds are it was untouched.


Some people are assholes. Many kids are assholes. It's not drinking out, it's things like spit and random chemicals from the cleaning supplies aisle put in.


----------



## employee 626 (17 minutes ago)

My store is actually WORSE now than before Starbucks closed for remodel


----------

